# Sailing into the Sunset



## seascene (Sep 22, 2020)

I have never really considered the word retirement ....seems an excuse word...just moved onto a different activity.  My life is afloat now on a sailboat for past dozen years.  Walden is my core philosophy.   The ocean provides in a day of hard fishing enough salmon jars for a year....same thing with black tail dear.  This lifestyle is not for everyone obviously but the point is forget the word retirement... seems a quitting kind of work ... what is that expression?  Carpe Diem ... expand it.  My partner has a farm in the wilds of Port Alberni and we visit each others surf n' turf from time to time.  This past year (regret not doing this sooner) I have put some videos together for worried friends and family on YT proving that *live  *until you don't.   I sincerely understand physicality is a very real stopper for many but until then.....


----------



## old medic (Sep 22, 2020)

I have to agree with you, we are trying to building a self sufficient homestead. there less work in just making a paycheck...
But alot more fun


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2020)

Good attitude, seascene.  I'm still doing what I've been doing for 40 years, writing my novels.  I took up painting pictures 20 years ago, and I'm still doing that too.  Right now, I'm taking a little time away from the writing while my current novel is being edited and thinking about what I want to write next.  Given the world situation on so many levels I need to change my focus. Old medic good plan on self-sufficiency.  So many things are changing now.  We need to be able to take care of ourselves as best we can.


----------



## seascene (Sep 22, 2020)

Phoenix... somewhere on the forum to read about your novels?  
...thanks


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2020)

seascene said:


> Phoenix... somewhere on the forum to read about your novels?
> ...thanks


Yes, I just started a conversation with you about this.  You should be getting a notice about it.
Thanks for your interest.


----------



## oldman (Sep 22, 2020)

Reading the OP title to this thread, I imagined something different, but now that I have come here, I would like everyone to close their eyes and imagine that it’s the middle of August, the time is 8:15 p.m., the sun is setting and you are on a big plane, rolling down the runway for the takeoff from Honolulu. As you are being lifted high into the air, you think back to just a few days ago when you were sitting on the beach at the same time of the day, your feet in the water while sipping on a Mai Tai.

You now look out the window and you see the beautiful sunset over the blue Pacific and listening to Iz Kayakawiwo’ole singing the song “Over the Rainbow” while playing his ukulele. Talk about sailing into the sunset.

RIP, Iz.


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 22, 2020)

oldman said:


> Reading the OP title to this thread, I imagined something different, but now that I have come here, I would like everyone to close their eyes and imagine that it’s the middle of August, the time is 8:15 p.m., the sun is setting and you are on a big plane, rolling down the runway for the takeoff from Honolulu. As you are being lifted high into the air, you think back to just a few days ago when you were sitting on the beach at the same time of the day, your feet in the water while sipping on a Mai Tai.
> 
> You now look out the window and you see the beautiful sunset over the blue Pacific and listening to Iz Kayakawiwo’ole singing the song “Over the Rainbow” while playing his ukulele. Talk about sailing into the sunset.
> 
> RIP, Iz.


Thank you Oldman - that was awesome!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2020)

oldman said:


> Reading the OP title to this thread, I imagined something different, but now that I have come here, I would like everyone to close their eyes and imagine that it’s the middle of August, the time is 8:15 p.m., the sun is setting and you are on a big plane, rolling down the runway for the takeoff from Honolulu. As you are being lifted high into the air, you think back to just a few days ago when you were sitting on the beach at the same time of the day, your feet in the water while sipping on a Mai Tai.
> 
> You now look out the window and you see the beautiful sunset over the blue Pacific and listening to Iz Kayakawiwo’ole singing the song “Over the Rainbow” while playing his ukulele. Talk about sailing into the sunset.
> 
> RIP, Iz.


Lovely, just lovely.  Iz passed away?  That's sad.  There's a place on the Oregon coast where the waves crash in like that.  I have gone there over the years to renew myself.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2020)

True.


----------

